# Furious....



## L&M (17 November 2012)

At today's meet I was chatting to an 'aquaintance' whilst mounted - she was on foot.

My horse nudged her in an affectionate manner and she smacked him across the face....I was so so gobsmacked I just turned away, but in hindsight am so cross I didn't say anything.

Irrelevant post really but just wanted a rant!


----------



## WandaMare (17 November 2012)

How strange, I would be really annoyed too. I'd keep a wide berth around her in the future, she sounds horrible........poor horse!


----------



## combat_claire (17 November 2012)

That is awful and I'm not surprised you are seething.  

There used to be a horse that had a sixth sense for the hobnobs in my backpack and would start trying to mug me at the meet but I would never have hit him for nuzzling me, even the huntsman's horse that rubbed against me and slobbered all over my jersey didn't get a thump!


----------



## lizh (17 November 2012)

Sorry, I wouldn't smack your horse, but it's pretty rude to be on your horse and let it do that to someone. 

Was the person older/unstable? People can get very anxious if they are a little older. Likewise people can be defensive in situations such as a meet, where there is a lot of crowding and unpredictable behaviour. 

Also, when you're on your horse, it's hard to tell how hard he nudged her. What may have seemed friendly to you, may not have to her. I am quite curvy and I can tell you that if a horse does that against my boobs, particularly if my boobs are feeling tender, it really hurts, even if it is quite gentle. 

Plenty of people reprimand their horse for getting in their personal space. I think you should maybe have been a little more respectful of how your friend may have been feeling. Not everyone appreciates strange horses head-butting them, however gently. 

Personally, I give my horses plenty of cuddles, but they come into my space when invited; I don't let them nudge me for treats, ever; and I certainly wouldn't allow them to do that to someone while I was mounted unless it was someone who was involved directly in the care of my horse, who absolutely knew them and could read their intentions. 

I'd also be angry if someone disciplined my horses in a way I didn't, I sympathise with that, but I don't think it was appropriate for you to allow your horse to do that to someone who is only an acquaintance of yours. Just my opinion.


----------



## L&M (17 November 2012)

I hear what you are saying, but if I felt the horse needed to be reprimanded, would have liked the opportunity to have done it myself.

She is neither elderley or infirm, rides regularily with our pack so knows myself and my horse, and has her own horses - and it wasn't as if he knocked her over. In fact he can't have nudged her hard at all as she still had her port in her other hand!

I would never dream of smacking anyone else's horse, or child, even if felt it deserved it, end of.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (18 November 2012)

If he had bitten her etc then yep a rap on the nose would be justified but for a nudge the most I'd have done would be to push his face away.

Maybe she was feeling sensitive that day or interpreted it as summat else.

If it felt threatened by someone elses horse or the horse was in danger of hurting me then I wouldn't care if it was the queens horse it would get a skelp and/or chased out of my space.

You must be angry but nothing you can do now what's done is done, maybe just not stand too close to her next time.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (18 November 2012)

I doubt you would have corrected it yourself because if you were that sharp then A) you would have stopped the horse in the first place and B) corrected it before she did.

Unfortunately people are getting as silly over another correcting their animals as they are over having their children corrected by someone else. 

It takes more than one to raise a decent animal be it horse dog or human.


----------



## WandaMare (18 November 2012)

Foxhunter49 said:



			I doubt you would have corrected it yourself because if you were that sharp then A) you would have stopped the horse in the first place and B) corrected it before she did.

Unfortunately people are getting as silly over another correcting their animals as they are over having their children corrected by someone else. 

It takes more than one to raise a decent animal be it horse dog or human.
		
Click to expand...


I think the OP was annoyed because of the way the woman corrected her horse, not that she corrected it? Surely pushing the horses head away and saying no would have been a more appropriate correction for a friendly nudge if she did not like it....not a smack in the face!


----------



## Drakerath (18 November 2012)

I'm on the fence on this one.
On one hand I can't bear horses with bad manners. What someone calls a "little nudge" can be an out and out shove in my books. I can't bear it in any horse and would always discipline as I saw fit.
However, it isn't really up to the third party to discipline someone else's horse so she was wrong to raise a hand.
Still, I find it hard to believe any longterm damage was done so I'm kind of thinking suck it up and don't whinge about it! Next time discipline your horse before the other person has time to make up their mind to interfere and do it for you.


----------



## L&M (18 November 2012)

Thanks Wandamare - you are exactly right. If she had shouted at him, or even smacked him on the shoulder or neck, I would have found her reprimand more acceptable, but straight across the face is just not on. 

My hunter is normally well mannered, stands quietly at meets and has never kicked or bitten another horse, person or hound. He field masters on occasions and is often used to 'nanny' young horses, or accompany newcomers - he is not the ill mannered thug that some posters have implied, and neither am I a 'rude' person.

I am equally no 'fluffy bunny' and if my horse steps out of line I will happily discipline it in whatever way necessary - but in this circumstance just wasn't given the opportunity.


----------



## princestar (28 November 2012)

Without hesitation I would have cracked her straight across the head with a whip, hard. Hence why I don't let people touch my horse when we're out (eg: hacking) poor fella, I'd be furious too xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 November 2012)

To smack a horse across the face while someone is riding it, is probably the most stupid and irresponsible things a numpty can do. 
 But hey, I guess she thought she was a real, no nonsense horse person. 
Obviously not, though.


----------



## chestnut cob (29 November 2012)

princestar said:



			Without hesitation I would have cracked her straight across the head with a whip, hard. Hence why I don't let people touch my horse when we're out (eg: hacking) poor fella, I'd be furious too xx
		
Click to expand...

And you'd probably have been reported to the Police then for assault.  What a stupid response.

To respond to the OP: I think I'd have been a bit narked but I'm sure the horse has forgotten it by now.  What one person thinks is a little nudge could be interpreted as rude by another.  I guess if it ever happens again your best bet is probably a little sarky comment asking her what she thinks she's doing.


----------



## wallykissmas (29 November 2012)

I wouldn't have been pleased, a simply move of the horses head and for her to say"no don't rub on me" loud enough for you to hear and deal with it.

A friends horse scrapes his hoof on the yard all the time, it drives me mad. If mine does it I smack his shoulder but friends horse doesn't belong to me so I make him more back and growl at him.

The is a correct way to go about getting the same outcome.


----------



## lula (1 December 2012)

look on the bright side, 
the horse probably wont be doing that again!


Im slightly on the fence too as it really depends if it were a 'slap' or a 'tap' and where on the horse's face?
anywhere other than the nose or anywhere near the eyes is a DEFINITE no no and i would most definitely have said something..before i could stop myself most probably!


----------



## Judgemental (1 December 2012)

Sidney said:



			At today's meet I was chatting to an 'aquaintance' whilst mounted - she was on foot.

My horse nudged her in an affectionate manner and she smacked him across the face....I was so so gobsmacked I just turned away, but in hindsight am so cross I didn't say anything.

Irrelevant post really but just wanted a rant!
		
Click to expand...

So if you are so 'furious' why have you not instructed your solicitors to issue proceedings for such damages as; alarm, distress, anxiety and humiliation. 

Thinks........would that be to your horse or your good self?

Let not be shy about a bit of litigation.......

Was the lady rich and well cushioned with assets? If they have money issue a writ?


----------



## L&M (1 December 2012)

Hmmmm I like your thinking - could put 'damages' towards the next few seasons subs.....

Funnily enough apparently she is a Baroness so ripe for the pickings methinks!!


----------



## JingleTingle (1 December 2012)

Sidney said:



			Hmmmm I like your thinking - could put 'damages' towards the next few seasons subs.....

Funnily enough apparently she is a Baroness so ripe for the pickings methinks!!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't depend on that OP - seemingly most of the titled are now impoverished and shivering in damp old spreads with leaky roofs and crumbling walls - I would mind she doesn't sue you for allowing your horse to attack her. 

Anything to help replace bits of the roof would be welcome I am sure.


----------



## Judgemental (1 December 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			I wouldn't depend on that OP - seemingly most of the titled are now impoverished and shivering in damp old spreads with leaky roofs and crumbling walls - I would mind she doesn't sue you for allowing your horse to attack her. 

Anything to help replace bits of the roof would be welcome I am sure.

Click to expand...

Goodness me, let's not mess about, issue a _Charging Order Nisi_ against the property.

A Baroness!

You mean a Baroness - that has a seat in the House of Lords?

and she goes round slapping horses at hunt meets, might I point out the Protection of Animals Act 2006, you could sell this to the highest bidding tabloid for a small fortune that will pay for your subs until you retire and that, from the pictures you have posted, would appear to be in about 45 years time!

Oh dear, sorry no pictures mistook you for another poster, nevertheless that is still probably the case?

(As he says as an aside, can't go wrong if you suggest she is 20 something, a ladies age is always a sensitive subject, somebody lend me a shovel to dig my was out of this one)


----------



## phoebeast (2 December 2012)

I would've given her a smack.


----------

